# Whirlpool fridge water/ice low flow



## superjedi

Hi guys,
I have a Whirlpool side by side fridge that's about 9 months old.  
It has water/ice through the door and lately the flow has been steadily decreasing.  It was down to just a trickle so I replaced my supply line, thinking it might be deposits in the line.
The flow seems slightly better but it's still nowhere near where it was when it was new.  Maybe a problem with the pump or something else internal?


----------



## havasu

You probably need to replace the internal filter in the fridge. As they get clogged, the water volume will slow to a trickle...at least it does with my fridge!


----------



## superjedi

It does have the option of running with or without a filter cartridge.
I already tried removing it and found that it still runs very slowly.

Thanks though!


----------



## havasu

Have you tried replacing it? The Whirlpool fridge recommends a filter replacement after 6 months, and a tune of about ~$35.00. Ouch. I found this was the only way to have full flow of water in the door. Besides this, all I could recommend for you to do is to remove the incoming water fittings and flush them all out to see if there was a blockage.


----------



## superjedi

I replaced the filter not too long ago when the indicator went from green to red.

I called Whirlpool earlier today and someone is coming over next Wednesday to check it out.  It's still within the one year warranty, so hopefully it'll be something quick to fix.


----------



## woodchuck

Does the ice maker fill normally.  If not check out the mesh screen filter in the water line before the water inlet valve.  If it does fill normally see if the line is freezing in the door by disconnecting the water line where it goes into the door and try the dispenser. If it's normal it may be frozen in the door. Thaw it with a hair dryer at the dispenser. If it's not normal it may be frozen in the reservoir behind the crisper in the fridge. Disconnect the line at the water inlet valve and try the dispenser.


----------



## superjedi

Hi guys,
Just following up on my fridge situation.
When the Whirlpool guy came over, the first thing he asked was what kind of water supply was I using.  I was using an existing saddle valve tapped into my cold water pipe under the sink.  He said that was the problem, as those needle valves only have a very small opening for water to flow through and eventually they get clogged with mineral deposits.
I replaced the valve the following weekend with a "non-piercing" (drill) style saddle valve and that fixed it!
This type of valve has a much larger opening relative to the tiny needle and we're getting great water flow and fully formed ice cubes now.

The Whirlpool guy was very cool and told me since there was nothing wrong with the fridge itself, technically they could charge me for a non-warranty service visit.  He said he wouldn't even write anything up at all so I wouldn't get a bill.  

Just as an example of how low the flow had gotten, I keep a 1-liter water bottle in the fridge and refill it when I drink it.  With the old valve, it was taking close to 3 minutes to fill!  With the new valve, I can fill the entire bottle in about 25 seconds (yeah, I timed it  )


----------



## bubsdad1

How do I replace the water supply line to the ice maker in a side-by-side refrigerator? It is leaking water at the lower left side of the front of the fridge (looking at the fridge).


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

Make, model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php

Have you acually found the leaking trouble maker?

jeff.


----------

